# New 530 is hurt already



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

drmwvr said:


> The concrete bars (sometimes painted yellow) that are located at the end of a parking space. They are about 5" high.


Agh, "jinx," or whatever you call it. It happened to our car today... dad drove the car too deeply into the curb stop. The left side of the bumper now hangs low.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Picture:


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Bumper hanging loosely...


----------



## disneyducks (Sep 3, 2002)

Did that on my previous 528 touring... didn't realize the parking spot at KFC was at an uphill incline that made the concrete stop higher than it would have been on a level spot.... not as much damage, but it hurt nevertheless.... suffice to say we didn't eat KFC for close to over a year...time makes the pain go away...


----------



## mv945 (Sep 4, 2002)

jacksprat said:


> you want to sell me that cracked bumper of yours?


Yeah sure, PM me. I just got the first estimate Saturday. $907, less than the number I had in my head. Will be getting 2nd estimate Wed. morning, then will make a decision.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

*Ouch!*

mv945, sorry to hear about your misfortune. I remember congratulating and welcoming you to the Sterling Gray club a few weeks ago 

On a related note, my 9 month old baby was also hurt last week. I was rear ended while sitting still at a red light  :banghead:

This is what it looks like:


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

roots said:


> mv945, sorry to hear about your misfortune. I remember congratulating and welcoming you to the Sterling Gray club a few weeks ago
> 
> On a related note, my 9 month old baby was also hurt last week. I was rear ended while sitting still at a red light  :banghead:
> 
> This is what it looks like:


AWWWWW! Ouch! Beautiful car despite the accident, though...

:thumbup:

Anyone know how much it would cost to fix our 528i? Pics are on Page 1 of this thread. We will at least realign the bumper so it doesn't hang, and at most a new 2001+ bumper.

Any ideas would be appreciated...thanks! Any pictures or manuals on the front bumper assembly of the E39?


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

emPoWaH said:


> Agh, "jinx," or whatever you call it. It happened to our car today... dad drove the car too deeply into the curb stop. The left side of the bumper now hangs low.


Sorry! If it makes you feel better, I was able to snap my bumper back into place and re-fasten the screws and plugs that poped out. The only damage now, which is not very noticable, is where the bottom of the plastic bumper cover deformed when it caught on the curb stop as I backed out.


----------

